# Who has Geevape gbox 200 watt in stock?



## bjorncoetsee (5/12/17)

Who has stock of geekvape gbox 200 watt that ships overnight? Im leaving for holiday on friday.


----------



## 87hunter (5/12/17)

Are they in the country yet? Still preorder on 3f vape. 
I heard they will be in soon though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

